

JQuery UI is now using Google Closure - timdorr
http://github.com/jquery/jquery-ui/commit/062f0346e6f3c72f7e61f486eaa6d6b26fed81b8

======
timdorr
I'm curious of the size and speed benefits once the change was made. Any data
on this?

